# 99 sentra SE - Clutch pedal assembly loose?



## M374llic4 (Jun 21, 2007)

My clutch pedal seems to be coming loose. When I press the pedal, I cant put the car in gear and it wont start unless I hold the button with my finger and turn the key.

Anyone have this issue? The clutch was always pretty hard to press, it would almost hurt your back after a while of driving. 

I cant seem to find where to tighten the pedal assembly, any ideas where it is?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

M374llic4 said:


> My clutch pedal seems to be coming loose. When I press the pedal, I cant put the car in gear and it wont start unless I hold the button with my finger and turn the key.
> 
> Anyone have this issue? The clutch was always pretty hard to press, it would almost hurt your back after a while of driving.
> 
> ...


The pedal slack is controlled by the cable adjuster on the clutch operating arm.
you can see this under the battery and Air filter Box on top of the Transaxle.
Download the Factory Service manual available here, see sticky at top of B14 section.
good luck.


----------



## M374llic4 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am sorry, I guess I didnt explain well, its not the pedal as far as play in the pedal, though there is some also, its the entire pedal assembly. 

I press the pedal and the bolts that hold the pedal under the dash I think are loose?

If i press the pedal the whole thing moves instead of the pedal actually being depressed. I am not sure where the bolts are that hold the whole assembly on, i see one under the dash, but not sure where the others are.

Hope that clerifys some.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

M374llic4 said:


> I am sorry, I guess I didnt explain well, its not the pedal as far as play in the pedal, though there is some also, its the entire pedal assembly.
> 
> I press the pedal and the bolts that hold the pedal under the dash I think are loose?
> 
> ...


Ok.

here is the link to the FSM for B14 cars. Although its for 1996 it is accurate for mechanical as mainly body and trim changed for 99.
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/60760-b14-full-service-manual.html

Download it and then you can see the issue.

Look at page CL-3

I think the nuts have come loose holding the bracket to the body.


Hope this helps


----------



## M374llic4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Bad news. 

I guess the bracket that the actual pedal bolts to at the top under the dash broke because the pedal was so hard to depress.

I cant seem to find the part in the service manual, and it looks different in the one you showed me then what is really in there. It is shaped differently.

I guess I just may have to go to the dealer and ask : (


----------



## ilikespeeding (Dec 9, 2006)

Post a picture.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

if the pedal stiffens it's most likely that the clutch cable is already rusted inside the sheathing. you can try to spray some penetrating oil or WD-40 inside the cable sheath, but that's just a temporary fix. cable replacement is the recommended fix for it.

well, that's after fixing the pedal mount and bracket.


----------



## M374llic4 (Jun 21, 2007)

azkicker0027 said:


> if the pedal stiffens it's most likely that the clutch cable is already rusted inside the sheathing. you can try to spray some penetrating oil or WD-40 inside the cable sheath, but that's just a temporary fix. cable replacement is the recommended fix for it.
> 
> well, that's after fixing the pedal mount and bracket.


I may have to head to a local shop and get it taken care of : ( looks like it needs to be welded D : I will be trying to get a pic.


----------

